# MEP gensets and controls



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ug.... well, you can do it just fine if the mobile genny you propose has a two wire start and the transfer switch arrangement you plan to use does the two wire start thing. No problem. The transfer switch/exercise clock can be any brand at all, as long as it just switches two conductors to start the generator.

edit... got a manufacturer/model # for the MEP genny he plans to use?


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

MEP as in military? I have a MEP017a sitting in he garage right now. All I have seen are prewired for remote start. The most info in one place for those I have seen is over at www.smokestak.com.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

It is military. 

MEP009B


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No problem. Use any "normal" transfer switch with that generator. ASCO, Zenith, etc.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm learning - Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, all a transfer switch really does is close a set of contacts. That's a "switch loop" for the generator to start. The transfer switch does all the real thinking. The generator only gets the command to start (when those contacts are closed), it monitors itself to make sure it doesn't destroy itself (oil level, temp, etc.), and it keeps the RPM right for the load at the time. In essence, all the generator does is run when it gets the command to do so from the transfer switch, and it shuts down when it gets the command to shut down. The transfer switch is the real brains of the operation as far as when and how to transfer between utility and generator power, and how often and how to exercise.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, all a transfer switch really does is close a set of contacts. That's a "switch loop" for the generator to start. The transfer switch does all the real thinking. The generator only gets the command to start (when those contacts are closed), it monitors itself to make sure it doesn't destroy itself (oil level, temp, etc.), and it keeps the RPM right for the load at the time. In essence, all the generator does is run when it gets the command to do so from the transfer switch, and it shuts down when it gets the command to shut down. The transfer switch is the real brains of the operation as far as when and how to transfer between utility and generator power, and how often and how to exercise.


Copy that. 

I was mildly surprised that there's no factory provided connections for transfer control. Only high current output connections. I can of course intercept the start switch loop. I've gleaned that additional wiring for glow plugs etc.. may be required for this unit. It would be nice if boss provided specs right away. :whistling2: I'm sure I'll find out more this week.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Look around for a pin and sleeve connector, all I have seen have outboard starting hookups.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

It's all pin and sleeve harnesses connecting the control panel. I could not find any available/open connection points.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

It won't be on the control panel, more likely on the chassis. Unless you have experience with the way the miltary labels their wires, have fun. I spent weeks trying to figure one of the smaller units out. These are amazingly sofisticated for their age.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

http://www.k-bidirect.com/kbidpics/Misc/GeneratorManual.pdf


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

JTMEYER said:


> http://www.k-bidirect.com/kbidpics/Misc/GeneratorManual.pdf



That is great! ~ *Thank you! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks JT, I read manual and confirmed there are no factory connections for auto transfer. I contacted gen. manufacturer/tech support. Tech said he has had the request for auto transfer connection detail before and would _fax_ me the free-hand drawn schematic showing some diodes, relays and timers that I must source and assemble. :blink:

I'm all good with it. I love building controls but I don't think this is what boss bargained for...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Fredman said:


> Thanks JT, I read manual and confirmed there are no factory connections for auto transfer. I contacted gen. manufacturer/tech support. Tech said he has had the request for auto transfer connection detail before and would _fax_ me the free-hand drawn schematic showing some diodes, relays and timers that I must source and assemble. :blink:
> 
> I'm all good with it. I love building controls but I don't think this is what boss bargained for...


Strange. I'm not sure I've ever seen an MEP type genny without remote start capability. This is a first. Oh well.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Strange. I'm not sure I've ever seen an MEP type genny without remote start capability. This is a first. Oh well.


Right. I'm no pro with these as confessed but I'd think at that size and price (70K used) they would at least provide a 2 wire control loop somewhere. 

Must not have been the intended use/design.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

"MEP Generator"........ I haven't heard that term in awhile, not since Saudi Arabia 1991. 

We had about 30 of them in use for a field hospital there in Al Jubail, S.A.


----------

